

Building an Erlang chat server with Comet – Part 2 (w/ source) - chrismoos
http://chrismoos.com/2009/09/29/building-an-erlang-chat-server-with-comet-part-2/

======
chrismoos
demo up here: <http://chat.tech9computers.com>

